# Another webcast which Members outside of North America cannot access. Now on Youtube.



## Samaya

Yet another webcast which DVC Members outside of the USA and Canada cannot access.

DISNEY VACATION CLUB is currently promoting a BEHIND THE GRAND DESIGN webcast event being screened during August on the 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th.

The webcast will be hosted by Samantha Brown and will be showing a behind-the-scenes look at The Villas Disneys Grand Floridian Resort & Spa

Americans and Canadians whether Members or not can register via http://www.disneyvacationclubwebevent.com/ and all viewers will receive a limited edition Disney character lithograph.

If you click on the REGISTER NOW link there is a very short pre-webcast video to watch.

It's a shame the webcast is not open for world-wide viewing with maybe only those in the USA and Canada receiving the lithograph.

Also am I correct in thinking that we seem to always miss out, can anyone remember if there's every been a time when Members received a special offer but was limited to those living outside of the USA and Canada?


----------



## Revtel

It's probably because, for all it's slick packaging, this is basically just a sales pitch for timeshare, and therefore legally only applies in the US and Canada.

Would be nice to see though


----------



## Minniesgal

Are you sure it is only for the USA I signed up for it with no problems.  I also signed up for the one on AKV last year.


----------



## Samaya

Minniesgal said:


> Are you sure it is only for the USA I signed up for it with no problems.  I also signed up for the one on AKV last year.




USA and Canada.
Did you use your UK address and did you receive the limited-edition Disney lithograph for the last webcast?

But I suppose you could sign up by inputting one of the DVC resorts addresses as your own address or use a friends?


----------



## RDP

having a problem accessing the web page for the new spa at SSR also. Disney really should consider its international audience.


----------



## Minniesgal

Samaya said:


> USA and Canada.
> Did you use your UK address and did you receive the limited-edition Disney lithograph for the last webcast?
> 
> But I suppose you could sign up by inputting one of the DVC resorts addresses as your own address or use a friends?



I used my UK address


----------



## crabbie1

Minniesgal said:


> I used my UK address



Iv tried but asks for country you live in? Gives usa or canada as options. How did you answer that? I have used my DBM address as she lives in south carolina.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Samaya

Just found a Youtube link for the 14-minute webcast 'Behind the Grand Design', check it out at...........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NXHN0PIUJE


----------



## crabbie1

I dont understand why disney excludes us Brits of any special happenings etc. we pay like anyone else does and if you are a dvc member we should be treated the same as a US or Canadian member. Doesn't seem fair to me


----------



## Minniesgal

crabbie1 said:


> Iv tried but asks for country you live in? Gives usa or canada as options. How did you answer that? I have used my DBM address as she lives in south carolina.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I booked it under my UK address but left USA as country it worked fine.


----------



## Disneymad

crabbie1 said:


> I dont understand why disney excludes us Brits of any special happenings etc. we pay like anyone else does and if you are a dvc member we should be treated the same as a US or Canadian member. Doesn't seem fair to me



Because it's essentially a timeshare pitch and thus there are different laws in different countries protecting consumers and it's a legal minefield for them.

Obviously it's not because they have anything personal against other nationalities, that would be silly


----------



## hunty

I was able to register, and then attend today's session on the Grand Floridian 


I live in Cheshire, didn't have any problems


----------

